# 2007 Denver Rv Show



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Outbackers,

We are back from the 2007 Denver RV Show. Pictures here: RV Show

Randy


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice pictures! Was the slide-out cooktop on the Passport?


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Glad I stayed away from ours this weekend----I saw too many you showed that I wanted! How many does that 18 ft sleep?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Great pictures, Randy. I always enjoy looking at something new.

And different.

Mark


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Great pictures!!! I love those RV shows.

By the way, our first camper was the size of that Stanley--probably about 10 feet long (max) including the tongue.

Brenda


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Great photos. Thanks.

Why would anyone watn an outside door for the bathroom?


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> Great photos. Thanks.
> 
> Why would anyone watn an outside door for the bathroom?


Maybe if you have poor bladder control and don't want to run through your camper to get to the john?









Brenda


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I would have went, but as usual, TOO MUCH SNOW!









Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures. The new dinette "U" configuration is almost worth upgrading for...that was VERY nice.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice photos. This weekend is one of two camper shows here in Atlanta. I was on the fence about going, but after seeing your pics - I gotta do it. NOT to buy another camper, but I really like to pat myself on the back for buying an Outback. Looking forward to seeing the new floorplans ( I hope they have more that 3 on display!)! Of course I will walk into every motorhome and be bummed I haven't won the lottery YET. Thanks again for the nice pictures


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for posting the great pictures from the RV show. I can't believe the Passport. It's one thing to imitate something but that looks like a duplicate. What did the inside look like?

ON EDIT -- after reading other threads, it looks like the Passport is also made by Keystone. Perhaps a less expensive model? I'll have to check the site.

The manufacturers will make similar models under different names to allow more dealers within a certain area sell their trailers.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Randy,

Great photos! Loved every one of them









Do you happen to remember who made the trailer with the toy rack on the front? Is it a pop up or a hybrid? Just wondering since it has a slide-out.

My neighbor was looking for something like this, but is probably way out of price range.

Thanks!
Dawn


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Great pics. _Really_ like the u-shaped dinette. We have the Havana color scheme in our '07 26RS, but I don't think our countertops are quite as funky looking...I may have to go outside & check them out!

Cheryl


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks like a lot of cool new things! I love going to shows but it makes my wallet hurt.

Jeff


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks for the pictures. The new dinette "U" configuration is almost worth upgrading for...that was VERY nice.


Those were the same words that come out of the DW's mouth. It looks like a great design change. Thanks for making us feel like we were also able to attend the show


----------



## gberiksen (Oct 15, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> Great photos. Thanks.
> 
> Why would anyone watn an outside door for the bathroom?


I wouldn't mind it because where I camp there is usually alot of mud and atv riding is usually involved. Having the door directly to the bathroom would help cut down on the mess inside while heading to the bathroom. Just a thought. You would also have a door from the inside of the trailer into the bathroom also. Just remember to lock the door and unlock when you leave


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

"I am not sure why they put a perfectly good truck camper on a Ford, but there it is."

I'm too upset to formulate a response!


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

outbackinMT said:


> Great photos. Thanks.
> 
> Why would anyone watn an outside door for the bathroom?


Maybe if you have poor bladder control and don't want to run through your camper to get to the john?









Brenda
[/quote]

No, no, no! The door in the bathroom is awesome! when we're campfire sitting and need to use the restroom, no need to bother sleepers in the camper. Especially great for people who have lil campers at naptime! I think it's an awesome idea. However, if you've been imbibing a bit too much at the campfire, you might be inclined to sit there and carry on a conversation with fellow campfire-sitters. That way your conversation never has to stop!


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Randy

Thanks for sharing the pics, something about going to an RV show that makes you think that anything is possible.









Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great pictures, Randy. Thanks for sharing!









I believe the 'Futuristic Airstream' was actually a design study by Nissan's North American design center in SoCal. I saw an article about it a couple of months ago, and it's a pretty slick unit. Were they actually selling them?

As far as the outside access bathroom goes... It sure would eliminate that claustrophobic feeling you get in some RV's! Talk about communing with nature!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I have seen the U-Shaped dinette. It is more impressive that even the "already impressive" photo shows. It was in a 28RSDS down at Franklin RV in Clyde, TX. It almost made my DW go for that big trailer! Really cool. You can stick kiddos in the back of the thing and pin 'em in with an adult at each end thereby condemning them to eat dinner at the table with momma and daddy. Muahaha. They also had a brand new 26KBRS unit. The King bed is impressively large, just like the length of the trailer. O.O Big son of a gun. Good stuff coming from Outback all the way around!

I love the way that the Outback line is growing and improving - giving us more choices. Keystone is doing a super job. Well done folks. Now if only you guys could find a way to put a U-Dinette in the slideout (larger) of the 25RSS.

Curtis


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Good job with the photos! Regardless if they are all outback or not their purpose is near and dear to our hearts!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

outtatown said:


> Great photos. Thanks.
> 
> Why would anyone watn an outside door for the bathroom?


Maybe if you have poor bladder control and don't want to run through your camper to get to the john?









Brenda
[/quote]

No, no, no! The door in the bathroom is awesome! when we're campfire sitting and need to use the restroom, no need to bother sleepers in the camper. Especially great for people who have lil campers at naptime! I think it's an awesome idea. However, if you've been imbibing a bit too much at the campfire, you might be inclined to sit there and carry on a conversation with fellow campfire-sitters. That way your conversation never has to stop!
[/quote]
That's why you need to camp where there are trees......


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice pics Randy thanks for sharing

Don


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> Great photos. Thanks.
> 
> Why would anyone watn an outside door for the bathroom?


To keep the kids from having to run in an out of the tt all day long tracing in sand mud or whatever is my guess.


----------

